# Eclipse Emulator Problem



## Jump2Fly (11. Mrz 2014)

Eclipse Emulator Problem

Hallo,
ich bin noch nicht so erfahren im bereich Java, Eclipse usw... und habe ein Problem, wo ich einfach nicht mehr weiter weiß.

Also ich habe Android SDK | Android Developers dieses Paket installiert und anschließend im SDK die wichtigen Sachen geupdatet (installiert), sprich die SDK Tools, SDK Platform und ARM EABI v7a System Image für die Target API Version. Wenn ich nun den Emulator öffne geht dieser noch. Allerdings erstellt Eclipse mir keine MainActivity und der layout Ordner unter res ist auch leer. Wenn ich nun mit
dl-ssl.google.com/android/eclipse/ die Development Tools installiere funktioniert es mit dem erstellen der MainAcvitity und so. 
Das Problem nun ist das von dem Punkt an mein Emulator nichtmehr funktioniert. Ich kann keine neues Geräte mehr erstellen.... der OK Buton ist nicht grau sondern anklickbar, allerdings passiert nichts wenn ich ihn anklicke. Beim Cancel Button nebenan funktioniert alles und bereits erstellte Geräte laufen auch (wobei ich diese nicht bearbeiten kann, da auch dort der OK Button nicht funktioniert).
Hat jemand irgendeine Ahnung woran das liegen könnte ??

Danke im Voraus

(habe den Beitrag auch unter Mobile Geräte gepostet, glaube hier ist der Beitrag besser aufgehoben, Admin bitte den in Mobile Geräte dann einfach löschen   )


----------



## Jump2Fly (12. Mrz 2014)

ops der Beitrag ist hier doppelt, dieser kann gelöscht werden


----------

